# We adopted 2 kitties!



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I will have to post some pics later. They are 5 month old brother and sister, Ollie is an "orange" tabby, a handsome and good sized boy at 7.5 lbs. His sister Miley is more petite, black and longer haired, weighing in at 6 lbs. She' s more hair than anything. I'll be honest, I had pictured short haired cats but when I saw these two I just fell in love. Miley reminds me so much of a cat I had when I was a kid. They are wonderful kitties, they cried in the car on the way home but as soon as I set them down they set out exploring every square inch of the house. I expected them to be traumatized and hide for a few days but they act like they've been here forever. They love to play and they are very curious, if someone comes over they run right up and check them out, never met a stranger. They are also great with the kids, which is the part I was worried about. When they get enough they go hide in my oldest daughter's room upstairs. 

Ollie is the more confident, adventurous one. He lets my almost 5 yr old carry him around like a sack of potatoes. Miley is slightly more reserved but they are both very lovable and playful. They have this pop up cat tunnel and the run and dive into it so it sides across the floor. Hilarious! I don't think I could have ended up with a better match for my family.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Exciting!!! One problem with your post.... there's no pictures.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

Congrats on your new cats!

Did you get them from a shelter? Where did you adopt them from? What's their story? 
I am always curious, as my 8 cats are all rescues...And they all have a wonderful story as to how they came in my life.
Great that they are doing well with children also. My kids are grown up and left home, but the cats we had when they were young they still remember fondly.

Yes, the pop up cat tunnel is great of a toy! My cats love theirs! They also enjoy their ''cat tents'', especially Gino, whenever I look for him, I can always find him sleeping in the tunnel or a tent.

Please post pics as soon as possible, I would really like to see your new cats!

sandyrivers


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

:razz:


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay.... here are some pics. I seem to have more on my phone than on my camera but here are a few. Oh, and to answer your question, I actually got them from a lady who had posted on facebook looking for a home for them because she is allergic. Poor lady was broken out in hives when I went to get them. She tried to get her doctor to treat her for the allergy and he said sorry but the cats have to go. She had them for 2 months. I had been stalking petfinder and I browse craigslist and happened to see these two and something about them when I saw their pics, I just fell in love. It's weird that I don't have any pics of them together. I'll have to snap some. 





































If you look closely out the window you can see the squirrel on the ground. This is one of their favorite spots. But the lamp and candle had to go.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cute kitties! Adorable little girl too! Looks like they will get lots of attention.


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

koneko_otaku said:


> :razz:


Wonderful! How did you do that?

BTW, the two kittens are charmers! Congrats!

I hope I do as well when I visit the shelter.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*congrats*

and good for you for rescuing a couple of deserving kitties. petfinder is an awesome place to find cats who need homes. i've seen so many i want to adopt...

and i love the pics. they're so cute and lovable!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

harv said:


> Wonderful! How did you do that?
> 
> BTW, the two kittens are charmers! Congrats!
> 
> I hope I do as well when I visit the shelter.



http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh198/puddle_jump/worthlessthreadwithoutpics.gif


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay, there's an animated GIF on PhotoBucket. 

Did you create it? Are there tools to do that?

Thx!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on your new additions! Both are ver cute, but Miley is totally my type. Love the black cats!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have an adorable family, both skin and fur.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

harv said:


> Okay, there's an animated GIF on PhotoBucket.
> 
> Did you create it? Are there tools to do that?
> 
> Thx!


There are tools that you could use to make animated gif but I didn't make these. There are 2 different versions of animated "worthless without pics" image (both public domain) on the internet. I grabbed the one I liked better and put them on my photobucket account as some people frown on image leeching.


PS cute cats!!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

They are adorable and so much fun at that age. I hope you send pictures to the previous owner. She will be happy to see that the cats have a good home.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks! I have been sending pics to their previous owner on my phone and have texted her with a question here and there about their pregerences on litter and things like that. 

Miley has this silly habit of scratching the plastic hood over her litter box rather than actually scratching in the litter after going potty. Not sure how she thinks that will cover her poop. I guess she 's afraid of getting her paws dirty. Lol!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so exciting! That's exactly how it went when we adopted Murphy -- cried in the car like he was being tortured, and as soon as we put the carrier down he bounded out, sniffed every inch of the living room, and within half an hour was on top of the kitchen cabinets.  I loved that.

Can't wait for pictures!


----------

